# Yard theme-Evil Circus or Fair



## ScareRookie (Aug 1, 2008)

I have poking around looking for future theme (doing a graveyard this year) but I wanted some opinions about another. A lot of people think clowns are kind of freaking. I was toying with the idea of putting on a evil circus\Fair theme. One with an assortment of static evil clows and a couple of real onen pretending to be fake until the last minute.. Alos adding some game centers where the props could be throwing darts at severed head instead of balloons, throwing hands in to baskets instead of ball etc. What does everyone think? I believe it has lots of options available


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

I like that idea of a evil circus/Fair theme. there are so many possibilities. You can get real corny too and it would fit right in.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Ok someone has to find that video now of that ridiculous yard haunt that did a circus theme. I think he was one of the guys working on the show The Simpsons if I'm not mistaken.

and yeah, clowns always freak people out. I would go here http://bumpinthenightproductions.com/default.asp for some cool masks like this one


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

You mean Boney Island?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Try this link : http://www.hauntinggrounds.org/polizzi/rpeh.htm , and go to the 2003 vid.

Official website for it: http://www.boneyisland.com/


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Also for some great musical inspiration check out Nox Arcana's Carnival of Lost Souls.

-TM


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

WOW!!! That makes me want to do a carnival theme and ive never wanted that before COOL!! Thanks for posting the boney island


----------



## DRoZ (Oct 24, 2006)

With the severed head/darts prop, you could also make it a photo op with your ToT's by cutting a hole in the board holding the severed heads, allowing them to stick their head through for a photo keepsake. It always nice to make them feel like part of the show.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Aelwyn said:


> You mean Boney Island?


yup that would be it


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I definitely see a CarnEVIL theme in my future.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I think the carnival games are a largely unexplored territory ripe for ideas. I always thought shooting baskets with severed heads instead of basketballs would be cool. Ring toss with nooses. Or if you're feeling ambitious with your carpentry, do the dunking booth concept but when they hit the target, the blade drops on a guillotine and chops the head off a dummy.


----------



## multipleseans (Sep 18, 2006)

I did a carnival theme in 2005. I painted some sheets with inexpensive gesso, then used acrylics to make sideshow banners. I covered the front of the house with them (see picture).
I distorted some carnival music in Soundforge for the soundtrack.
Goodluck!


----------



## Mist (Apr 15, 2007)

I did a clown theme in my small front yard. Needless to say I created 14 clowns. I had a lot of people, grown ups and kids, walking around my house. Guess they didn't like "Clowns". Boo Girl had a great CD with clown music. Good Luck and I hope you get lots of visitors.
Mist.


----------



## PeeWeePinson (Feb 23, 2006)

Try this older thread of mine: http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=9814&highlight=carnival+theme I got lots of good ideas from it. Good luck!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that vid was great...i wonder who bought al that stuff
I like the cauldron rides...
There is so much stuff you could do with this theme

I like the head toos into baskets
You could use plastic gloves painted for hands on dart toss too
you could do that toss the ball in the fish bowls and use skelly fishies


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

It's sad to see so many great haunts go because of asshole neighbor complaints..Just pisses me off. Sorry to get off topic, please continue with the discussion.

M


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

These are wicked but costly.... http://www.splatterfx.net/masks.htm


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

That sounds really cool. I was thinking about doing something similar in the future where it'd be a side-show and all the attractions would revolve around urban legends. The main attraction at the end would be 'Bloody Mary', courtesy of a 1 way mirror.


----------

